# NYC help needed - Hilton Club NY or W 57th St NY



## Dorothy (May 27, 2018)

Waffling between the two - plan on using RCI points     Can't find enough differences other then the cost of points needed.   Any suggestions?  Not a Hilton owner.


----------



## coachBoris (May 27, 2018)

We have stayed in both properties and prefer the W 57th Street.  They are pretty close to each other but the Hilton Club is in the Hilton Midtown hotel so losts of people flowing through versus the W 57th being a timeshare property only with no hotel customer traffic.  if you like the hotel scene and crowd then choose the Hilton Club.


----------



## Dorothy (May 27, 2018)

Is there a difference between in room wifi - free or extra costs?   and or continental breakfasts?    The Regular Hilton on line websites sound confusing, but makes sense if W 57 is total timeshare.   10 days will be a long time in a tight unit.


----------



## alwysonvac (May 28, 2018)

The Hilton Club New York is located on the 36th, 37th and 38th floors of the Hilton New York hotel. As stated above it’s in a busy hotel. I also like West 57th Street because it’s not as busy.

Both websites state that they offer complimentary WiFi access.
There is no food offering for non-owners. The Owners Club lounge is for NYC owners only.

The Hilton Club New York
http://www3.hilton.com/en/hotels/new-york/the-hilton-club-new-york-NYCGVGV/index.html
https://www.hiltongrandvacations.com/new-york/hilton-club/​
STUDIO 1 KING
Studio has a king-sized bed and features a 55-inch TV. The bathroom offers a therapeutic Kohler shower with multiple heads (no tub available) and spa-quality bath amenities. In addition, complimentary WiFi access allows you to stay connected while traveling.
Size 295 sqft Accommodates 2 guests

















​West 57th Street by Hilton Club 
http://www3.hilton.com/en/hotels/new-york/west-57th-street-by-hilton-club-NYCWEGV/index.html
https://www.hiltongrandvacations.com/new-york/west-57th-street/

STUDIO 1 KING
Studio rooms offer floor-to-ceiling glass window views and a king-sized bed. Studios come equipped with a shower with granite finishes, TV, DVD player, clock, and complimentary WiFi. Also included is a small refrigerator, mini-bar, and safe that will accommodate most laptop computers. 
Size 355 sqft Accommodates 2 guests​


----------



## bogey21 (May 28, 2018)

Love the pictures.  Look nice but not much better than a nice hotel room.  Would I stay there?  Sure.

George


----------



## JohnPaul (May 28, 2018)

The studio units (I've stayed in both properties) are indeed like upscale hotel rooms.  However, if you are an owner, the owners lounge is what makes the difference.  The food is good, the staff terrific, you get to chat with other guests and at W 57th St the outdoor space is terrific.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (May 29, 2018)

Plus these are the smallest units that are only what exchangers can get. There are larger, higher floor, penthouse with Central Park views, and 1 bedroom units that most owners reserve. We have own smallest W57 studio but usually stay in  larger 1 bedroom which are relatively easy to reserve as an owner.

If you want a larger unit or access to owners lounge, rent from an owner. And you avoid RCI resort fee.


----------



## alwysonvac (May 29, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> If you want a larger unit or access to owners lounge, rent from an owner. And you avoid RCI resort fee.


But owner rentals are most likely over $200/night. Most RCI members can probably get the studio exchange for less than $150/night including all fees.

A studio isn’t bad for two adults who plan to spend most of their time exploring the city.
It’s just too bad HGVC didn’t put a kitchenette in the one bedroom units. 

Photos from my 2010 stay in a one bedroom at West 57th - https://www.flickr.com/photos/40089311@N05/sets/72157624364733317/

Photos from my 2015 stay in a studio at the Hilton Club New York - https://www.flickr.com/photos/40089311@N05/albums/72157660274360701


----------



## got4boys (May 29, 2018)

I was just at W 57th Street by Hilton Club this April. It is in a great location. Since I was using my HGVClub points to access it, we did not have access to the owner lounge. The lobby is small but the rooms are very nice.

It is in a great location. Down the street from Carnegie Hall and a couple of blocks from Central Park. There is a grocery store (with a deli and hot foods) just a couple doors down and restaurants everywhere. There is no microwave in the room. We ended up getting cold sandwiches (lunch or late dinner) and bagels and muffins for breakfast.

Here is a video of the 1 bedroom that we stayed in.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (May 30, 2018)

alwysonvac said:


> But owner rentals are most likely over $200/night. Most RCI members can probably get the studio exchange for less than $150/night including all fees.
> 
> A studio isn’t bad for two adults who plan to spend most of their time exploring the city.
> It’s just too bad HGVC didn’t put a kitchenette in the one bedroom units.



I agree about the kitchrnette.

You can request a microwave for your room.

You are correct that rentals are over $250 per night. Open season studio is $293/ night.

How did you arrive at $150 / night? Does that include the $ 235 RCI fee? It will also depend on the underlying cost per pt of MF which should be factored into the exchange cost. That will vary depending on what one owns


----------



## alwysonvac (May 30, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> How did you arrive at $150 / night? Does that include the $ 235 RCI fee? It will also depend on the underlying cost per pt of MF which should be factored into the exchange cost. That will vary depending on what one owns



As you said it depends on what one owns. Sometimes it’s simply cheaper to exchange in.
For example, as a DVC Member it was cheaper for me to exchange into a two or three bedroom via II and RCI than to use my DVC points.


Let’s take my HGVC Flamingo one bedroom ownership as an example

My total out of pocket this year was $1070 ($900 MF + $170 Club Dues) for 4800 HGVC Points.
A 7 night studio exchange via RCI is 2400 Points. 50% of $1070 = $535
RCI Fee is $329 (Exchange Fee $239+ Housekeeping Fee $90)
Total $535 + $329 = $864
Less than $150/night
We have lots of savy Tuggers who have inexpensive ownerships for trading purposes that are getting an even better deal than this 

_But there’s not a lot of exchange availability at the HGVCs in NYC_

As an exchanger, you have to be willing to take whatever is deposited (whatever resort, unit sizes and/or dates that become available). *Having the flexibility to pick and choose where you want to stay and when you want to stay is an owner benefit. *Ownership definitely has its benefits.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (May 30, 2018)

Thanks @alwysonvac for the info. Now I understand how you got the figure. It would be less costly to exchange given your example. However if MF are more than $1000 then the exchange becomes more costly. 

As you said RCI exchanges are rare and it is difficult to pick a date. If one wants exact dates then they are better off renting  from an owner - but will pay more for it given NYC rent econ and underlying MFs.  Unlike other HGVC properties the home resort privilege and home week priviledge overlap so owners have access to most inventory within a few months of the travel date.


----------



## alwysonvac (May 30, 2018)

Well it’s not exactly rare. It’s just not a lot of exchange inventory compared to the other HGVC Resorts. There’s always lots of deposits during less desirable times January thru March.
And sometimes there is an unusual event  - https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/rci-points-hilton-club-new-york-july-2017-thru-feb-2018-bulk.258976/

You can search the TUG Sightings forum by RCI code to get an idea of exchange availability.
THE HILTON CLUB OF NEW YORK (#6772)
West 57th Street by Hilton (#7976)


----------



## Denise L (Jun 12, 2018)

The RCI disclaimer under Urgent Information says that there may be a $90 fee for a studio, per stay, at West 57th.  I know there had been an $85 short-stay fee (for owners or exchangers) for stays of less than 4 nights.  The last time I stayed at Hilton Club, there wasn't any extra fee to stay there.  Not sure if this has changed.

I have stayed at both properties.  I can run to my next show faster from Hilton Club , and I love the location and don't mind the busy hotel lobby.  However, I do like the faster elevators and quiet experience at West 57th, and have figured out how to run between streets using the covered public access walkways at 6 1/2 Avenue, so I don't mind being four blocks closer to Central Park .  I also like being close to Columbus Circle (Whole Foods) and Lincoln Center.  Both units are nice hotel rooms with Keurig coffee machines and a mini fridge.  It seems easier to exchange into Hilton Club.  I was just at West 57th last month and saw nine shows!


----------



## Cyberc (Jun 13, 2018)

Iirc the exchange fee is $199 for 7 days as it’s points inventory. Only weeks inventory is $239 for 7 days. 

As a new owner of west57 I’m looking forward to be able to pick and choose and not getting locked into dates as you would with an exchange which can’t be changed. 

As mentioned as an owner I can book a 1Br for 4 people and not just a studio for 2. 

I do however agree that if I’m dead certain about my dates and only require a studio I could book through RCI. That would only cost me $525 for 7 days everything included.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jun 13, 2018)

Cyberc said:


> Iirc the exchange fee is $199 for 7 days as it’s points inventory. Only weeks inventory is $239 for 7 days.
> 
> As a new owner of west57 I’m looking forward to be able to pick and choose and not getting locked into dates as you would with an exchange which can’t be changed.
> 
> ...



$545 PLUS HGVC points cost.  Agree may not have dates available. I had an OGS for W57 and HCNY for this May hoping to save some points and units never became available.


----------



## Cyberc (Jun 13, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> $545 PLUS HGVC points cost.  Agree may not have dates available. I had an OGS for W57 and HCNY for this May hoping to save some points and units never became available.



Actually it was $525 including points costs. 

My annual MF on 6200 points is $610

2400 hgvc points is: $236
Exchange fee: $199
Housekeeping: $90
Total: $525

A match for an OGS in HGVC in nyc is not happening that often. I once got one approx 1year in advance so it’s possible. 

Right now you can book Hilton club for April 2019.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jun 13, 2018)

Got it.  Yes that is inexpensive if you are okay with locking your dates in that far in advance, are okay with spending a week in NYC vs. a few days, and are willing to be flexible with dates.


----------



## Cyberc (Jun 13, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Got it.  Yes that is inexpensive if you are okay with locking your dates in that far in advance, are okay with spending a week in NYC vs. a few days, and are willing to be flexible with dates.



Thing is I’m not okay with it and I want the flexibility, add a day or remove one. On top of that I need a 1br.


----------



## Carl Starmark (Aug 3, 2018)

I am a West 57th Street Owner and can rent if there a desire for that. Never done that before, so not sure how to do it. Feel free to drop me a line at fstarmark@gmail


----------

